# Why is it so hard to get into Erotic Roleplaying!?!



## StarlightAshley (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm asking if this is just a me problem or a problem everyone experinces.

I try to roleplay with strangers but they just ignore me. 

I've tried all sorts of approaches. Saying Hi first, Saying Hi and my idea of what to role play, starting the conversation with a Starter rp. No one responds to me. What should I do? I just want to make friends!!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2019)

Probably cause it weirds most people out.

I remember when I was 17 one ex of mine used to make me use Chatango to chat with her. 

And random peeps would just come up and start cybering and it was like ahahhh... no. 

If you want to make friends... be normal first. Then bring up that you wanna try ERP.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Probably cause it weirds most people out.
> 
> I remember when I was 17 one ex of mine used to make me use Chatango to chat with her.
> 
> ...



But that's the problem, i'm not a weirdo about it! I'm socially calibrated enough to know not to try to randomly message someone who doesn't RP with an RP. To make friends on a chat website I say "Hi, I'm Ashley! Smiley face" then I mention something I noticed about them that I have in common, tell them my opinion about it, then ask them about theirs!  

But..i'm trying to expand my horizons and get into rping with people or in this case erping, and the entire premise is that you message people -to- rp with them. They have profiles with all the details of their characters and what they're looking for and stuff and if your characters are compatible you can message them and rp together..its almost like a dating site for rp characters. 

So..in a nutshell its like. Random Weeb: "Looking for someone to do a fantasy rp with, likes: submissive happy go lucky bunnygirls!" and I think "O.O I have a submissive happy-go-lucky bunny girl character!" So then I direct message them with like "( Hi ^^ I think our characters would fit together want to Rp?! I was thinking it could start like x. What do you think?)" and then...No response. Nothing. Totally ghosted. 

So you might think oh well..theirs more fish in the sea right? oh look 3 other people who want submissive happy bunnygirls!! I'll message everyone I want to rp with..and atleast some of them will respond to me right?..no? Not even one? Ok well..that's ok..now I feel like a totally rejected unwanted piece of garbage, no big deal!!!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't care if you guys want to chat about this topic here, but I do want to make a quick reminder that X-rated RP stuff should be best left to either PMs or 18+ sections of the forum.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 17, 2019)

EvilMoogle said:


> I don't care if you guys want to chat about this topic here, but I do want to make a quick reminder that X-rated RP stuff should be best left to either PMs or 18+ sections of the forum.


But...No one's said anything X rated? 

Besides, the erotic part isn't even what's relevant! It's the fact that I'm being shunned by people on that erp community and I don't know why. I'm feeling pathetic..I can't take rejection...!!

At least not like this! If they explained their fickle problems with me first, I'd be totally OK with it! Like "I don't like the rp idea you had" or "You made a typo so I'm going to assume your illiterate and ignore you" or "you're acting too childish, are you really over 18?" Whatever their impression is, I don't care, as long as I have something to learn from. But if people totally ignore you that's the worst kind of rejection possible. It's more anxiety provoking than anything!!


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol. Girl you really need a bit more backbone. Life's too short to spend it worrying about others opinions.

Maybe join an erping discord instead. At least the process of rejection will go quicker there so you can find someone who wants to faster.


----------



## Toal (Mar 18, 2019)

Outright Smut is boring, side attraction attention bait fine but it sucks as a main attraction

If you aren't rping and doing a plot whats the point?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 18, 2019)

Toal said:


> Outright Smut is boring, side attraction attention bait fine but it sucks as a main attraction
> 
> If you aren't rping and doing a plot whats the point?


 I don't know, I've never tried yet. I'm not very experienced in text rping but, obviously you don't start off with smut, their needs to be build up! The progression to sex should subtle, it should be hinted at, foreshadowed, teased, and the build up for it should be drawn out for as long as it can be. The tension should be tottaly unbearable! The length of time it takes to get to actually having a sexual encounter should be comparable to how long it takes a shounen protagonist to reach their goal. You know it's going to happen in the end, but the meat of the story is how it gets there...

..then maybe it ends up being really bad for both of us and it was all that build up for an unsatisfying ending.

Of course this is all in my head because all of these erpers are totally ghosting me so I really have no idea!!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2019)

Have you tried ChatRoulette?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Have you tried ChatRoulette?


Just because I want to try erping doesn't mean I'm a degenrate. That's not rping at all.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> Just because I want to try erping doesn't mean I'm a degenrate. That's not rping at all.


It's a good place to practice.  Omegle too


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's a good place to practice.  Omegle too


 The reason I want to try this is actually the exact opposite of that. RPing is a good way to practice. I'm scared of the idea of having to have sex so I want to pretend through rp first to help acclimate myself and get over my fears about it! 

The problem is, it's turning out people on these sites seem to be choosey about who they'll rp with..   I can't figure out what to message people to make them respond.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> I'm scared of the idea of having to have sex


Why?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why?


Why what? Why do I have fears? Because i'm human?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> Why what? Why do I have fears? Because i'm human?


That's not a normal fear.  Also I meant why do you have to have sex?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That's not a normal fear.  Also I meant why do you have to have sex?


What is this 20 questions? Can I please just have some advice


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 23, 2019)

Sir Lancelot said:


> Why tf you wanna play erp ?


Well...I know their is a big stigma around erping. How come? Is it wierd!?


----------



## Atem (Mar 23, 2019)

This is like having sex with a prostitute with no protection.

Sorry, I always go in with protection unless they are friends. In which case they get the raw treatment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2019)

Running an rp about war romance and giant robots 





My rp im in is right here also got a discord for it if interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2019)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> This is like having sex with a prostitute with no protection.
> 
> Sorry, I always go in with protection unless they are friends. In which case they get the raw treatment.



You don't use lube for your friends? Well that's just rude.


----------



## Akakomuma (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't have difficulties finding people to ERP with. My advice is uh...look for horny people.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2019)

Sounds like that game "Second life" is something you would be into it? Check that out.  @StarlightAshley  You can live out whatever fantasy in that "game."

I've never used it, so I can't offer advice on how to go about it, sorry.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2019)

I usually ERP and then ghost at least one person every few days

You just cast your net and reel them in


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 7, 2019)

I've never actually done it alot. But, I know a girl I roleplayed with who I been roleplaying with for awhile (who found me attractive as it is) smutted with me in character cause well..it was going somewhere..and it ended up arousing her so much she got very personal with me on facebook and through other means.

So, moral of the story. Let it organically happen I guess. Or find a place that does that sorta thing. It kinda weirds me out that strangers do that shit randomally. Atleast when I broke my taboo, it had story reason and it was with someone I KNOW who is actually female, what she looks like and we are friends. So, it wasn't weird to me. Plus, yes I would bone.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 24, 2019)

It really depends. I don't do erotic roleplay in particular but I like to RP. Depending on the characters I have gotten into some heavy erotic roleplay. Sometimes they had to be converted to PMs from threads because it was very graphic lol But for me it was just for fun and for character development. I love it and it is fun but I don't seek to roleplay erotically even though I don't think I would mind it. I just love to keep an open mind while roleplaying in general and sometimes that leads to certain things and it makes RP in general more fun.


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> I'm asking if this is just a me problem or a problem everyone experinces.
> 
> I try to roleplay with strangers but they just ignore me.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of approaches. Saying Hi first, Saying Hi and my idea of what to role play, starting the conversation with a Starter rp. No one responds to me. What should I do? I just want to make friends!!


Well, I'm here fi you would like to try.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

I hate Omegle


----------



## Sora Hyuga (Apr 14, 2020)

I would just create a discord server and invite people from __________ servers or _____ people


----------

